# Vinyl or DTG?



## Noobwash (Apr 6, 2016)

Hi all, I have many full color designs used on white shirts (sublimation) and I'm looking to move these designs on to black shirts. I was considering printing/cut CMYK onto white vinyl but I'm assuming this would be a problem with gradients etc (leaving a block of white vinyl behind the gradient).

For vinyl print/cut I was looking at the Roland eco-sol machines and not really sure how detailed the cut can be without becoming to strenuous.

Do you have any design/cut tips to convert my CMYK photo designs to vinyl without making it look to "blocky" or is DTG the only way forward?


----------



## smacity (Jun 24, 2012)

versacamm is a great machine. The printable heat transfer material for light shirts has a nice light hand. Now, the material for the dark shirts has come a long way and is good for smaller images or images with fre e spaces. Big solid images are a somewhat heavy handed and the images can't breathe. Dtg with white ink is an espensive animal with maintenace. I caution against it unless yo have volume to keep that white ink flowing. Maintenance for a versacamm is nothing and they are bulit like tanks. Print heads, capping stations and other high dollar items can kill any profit very easily in dtg. Yes, there are people making money but it is definately a much harder curve


----------



## Legacy Decals (Oct 22, 2014)

I was printing with eco solvent and putting them on shirts and customers were complaining they we heavy did not care for them. I bought a DTG printer, yes a little maintenance as long as you follow the manufactures recommendations you will be ok, do your research on the machine, My business went crazy, I ended up buying anther one two years ago, making good money. I'm getting ready to sell one do to health problems. You won't regret it, it opened many doors. You can check out my web site and see the printer working. Legacy decals | t-shirts | banners | nc


----------

